# Septic tank replacement advice



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

Good afternoon all,

Just wondering if you can help out with some advice on the best option for replacing our tiny septic tank...

We are in the campo near Cartama in Malaga, and have the smallest septic tank ever!! It needs emptying around once a month at a cost of 180 euros!! We want to replace it with something more economical, any suggestions other than a larger septic tank? Do they have bio digesters / package treatment plants in Spain? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It needs emptying because it needs replacing . Here we can still install another pozo as we have a an existing one but in many areas it needs to be a 3 stage tank.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Spangles 72 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> Just wondering if you can help out with some advice on the best option for replacing our tiny septic tank...
> 
> ...


I doubt that you have a septic tank. Most rural properties in Spain drain household waste into a hole in the ground, often lined with blocks, spaced apart to allow liquid to soak into the surrounding soil. In the UK it would be called a cesspit. We put in a proper three-chamber septic tank seven years ago to replace our "hole in the ground." It cost about €2,500, including excavation, and we haven´t had to do a thing with it since. And, most importantly, no smells flowing back into the house! Be careful when seeking quotes for a septic tank because many Spanish builders still regard a hole in the ground as a "fossa septica."


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi The Skipper, thanks for your reply. We have a very small 2 stage fibre glass septic tank, we can see it as its only partially burried in the ground! It sounds like a larger 3 stage tank is the way to go, how often do you need to have it emptied?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Spangles 72 said:


> Hi The Skipper, thanks for your reply. We have a very small 2 stage fibre glass septic tank, we can see it as its only partially burried in the ground! It sounds like a larger 3 stage tank is the way to go, how often do you need to have it emptied?


We installed our septic tank seven years ago and haven´t touched it since. The installer said that it should be emptied every five years but I can´t see why and haven´t followed that advice. We had a septic tank in the UK that we never emptied in 20 years so I´m hoping the Spanish one will perform just as well. In theory, the solids should break down biologically and drain away as liquid but you should take care what is flushed into the system. Non biodegradable products and too much bleach won´t help!


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Just a thought

But could you build a soak away to drain off the excess water and link it to your existing septic tank ? know it may not be strictly by the book but , most people do have soak aways , and you would not be filling it with solids .

Cheers Tony


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tonymar said:


> Just a thought
> 
> But could you build a soak away to drain off the excess water and link it to your existing septic tank ? know it may not be strictly by the book but , most people do have soak aways , and you would not be filling it with solids .
> 
> Cheers Tony


It's not that it's "not by the book" it's that it's not actually legal.

The excess water is still considered 'foul water'.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> It's not that it's "not by the book" it's that it's not actually legal.
> 
> The excess water is still considered 'foul water'.


Did you really have to do the red highlight thing ?

I have been in Spain quite a while , and a lot of stuff happens and is done that shouldnt be done


Maybe if the liquid has passed the main filtering stage it could be used for irigattion

Its only my opinion not a legal document 

Cheers Tony


----------



## Andrew.in.Alora (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi spangles 72
It does sound as if you either have a septic tank that is either too small, or people are flushing all sorts down the wc and sink.
If you are thinking of replacing with a bigger tank, have a look in the local builders merchants or plumbing supplies. We bought our 3 stage filtro septica tank about 5 years ago in the local village, suitable for 4 people, capacity of 1700 litres, and was 500 euro complete with certificate and serial number in case town hall askes but ours never has. Collected it myself on a trailer and easily plumbed in. If you need any excavations most local jcb drivers will be only too happy to help for between 25-30 euro per hour.

Fingers crossed we have not needed to empty since installation, but we are careful what goes down the drain, eg poo, pee, and not too much paper down the loo, minimal bleach, no fat or grease down the sink, and I put the odd sachet of fosa septica enzime granules available from Mercadona when I remember.
Hope this helps


----------

